# Schubert - String Quartet 12 'Quartettsatz' D.703 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Schubert's 12th string quartet, the "Quartettsatz", is generally regarded as the first of his mature works. As the name implies, it's a single movement that Schubert apparently intended to write around but, for reasons unknown, he completed only the first movement and part of a second before abandoning the unfinished quartet. It may be a torso for many but like the unfinished symphony it's a great work that can stand on its own. It's certainly unlike the previous quartets, revealing a more technical and dramatic, mature style with contrasts between dark agitation and melodic lyricism. It lay abandoned until long after his death, when the manuscript eventually came into the hands of Brahms who edited and published the quartet in 1870.

With well over 100 recordings (and well over half easily recommendable) it's also Schubert's 2nd most recorded quartet. Another marathon and tons of recommendations.

Here's a performance by the Quatuor Modigliani.






Recommended
Alberni Auryn Coull New Hungarian Vanbrugh Brandis Kodaly Szymanowski Juilliard (1960/85) Guarneri Cypress Weller Fred Sherry et al. Caspar da Salo Accardo Orpheus Mandelring Sine Nomine Carmina Voce Barchet (violent 1954 account)

*Bigger Recommendations 

Borodin (Erato 1991) *- best of their recordings, beautiful and flowing.
*Sarastro* - violent, aggressive performance Auryn - glorious inner voicings
*Emerson* - mysterious and lively
*Portland* - dramatic 1985 recording
*Escher* - perky and boisterous
*Endres* - brisk, rollicking 1958 recording
*Skampa* - hefty and strong
*Lindsays* - expressive, dramatic classic reading
*Belcea* - restless and nervy
*Miro* - superb inner detail
*Formosa* - very dramatic and zesty.
*Afiara* - very tight ensemble
*Stradivari* - dramatic (even more so than the similar Artemis)
*Acies* - reverberant recording with lots of power
*ABQ (live)* - dramatic, tight
*Verdi* - far more fire than their other late quartets
*Violins of Hope *- vibrant, quirky and individual take from this quartet
*Raphael* - strong and persuasive
*Hagen* - assured, gorgeous playing
*Melos* - intense 1973 account even better than their later one
*Wihan* - vital, dynamic and lively. A little nuanced.
*Panocha* - straight down the middle but fabulous ensemble.
*Tokyo* - I prefer this 1983 recording to their later Harmonia Mundi release. No exposition repeat so just over 6 mins
*Alinde* - fine new recording. Quite reverberant but powerful and sweet toned in equal measure. Tense.

*Special Recordings

Klenke* - refined, intensely lyrical and just beautiful
*Diogenes* - fresh and lively playing
*Italiano* - Broadest Reading out there but the playing is so beautiful combined with a lovely lean tone
*Leipziger* - this one bristles with tension. A volatile, expressive Quartettsatz
*Artemis* - cooler account that is brisk, forceful and colourful.
*Doric* - interesting, volatile playing. A certain critic would hate it.
*Signum* - brisk and passionate recording that impresses more with each audition. Wonderful sound.
*Edding* - expressive and joyous. This is the sound of a quartet enjoying what they're doing.
*Arod* - quirky, highly individual and dramatic. It's very different but doesn't sound nuanced.
*Modigliani* - intense and powerful with a gorgeous tone. Stunning recorded sound.

*Simply the Best

Takacs* - The Takacs' late Schubert recordings on Hyperion are magnificent and some of the finest SQ performances I have. This may be the best of the lot. Their earlier Quartettsatz was easily recommendable but this one blows it away. Turn this organic wonder up and it sounds incredible.

*Terpsycordes* - I loved this period-instrument alternative from the start. The sweet violin tone gets me every time but it's played so brilliantly. When it's stormy it's just as impressive.


----------

